# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  To ταρατσοpc μου

## FIREBALL

Σχεδόν τελειώνω με την κατάσκευη του κουτιού και είπα να μοιραστώ μερικές φωτό για να μου πείτε και καμιά κριτική ή ιδέα. Μένει να μαζευτεί η μακαρονάδα με τα καλώδια, να μπούν σωλήνες για τον αερά και τα καλώδια και κόλα για μόνωση.

----------


## alasondro

τους ανεμιστήρες μην τους αφήσεις έτσι γιατί σίγουρα θα μπει νερό....
βάλε κάτι ώστε να τους προφυλάξεις...

----------


## FIREBALL

Είναι στα to-do αυτό. Το γράφω και πάνω. Θα βάλω τετράγωνο σωλήνα γωνια με κάποια κόλλα (bison πχ) γιατί έτσι σίγουρα θα μπούν νερά. Θα βάλω και κάποιο τούλι για να μην μπούν διάφορα ζουζούνια μέσα και παρουσιάζει bugs μετά!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Είναι στα to-do αυτό. Το γράφω και πάνω. Θα βάλω τετράγωνο σωλήνα γωνια με κάποια κόλλα (bison πχ) γιατί έτσι σίγουρα θα μπούν νερά. Θα βάλω και κάποιο τούλι για να μην μπούν διάφορα ζουζούνια μέσα και παρουσιάζει bugs μετά!


Φτιάξε φίλτρο από ηλεκτρικής σκούπας σακούλα.
Σε ένα δικό μας βάλαμε φιλτροχοάνη από παπί. Πολύ όμορφη και δεν κόβει τη ροή του αέρα καθόλου. Περί τα 12€.
Δες εδώ αν θες σχετικά. 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26852
Ωραία και καθαρή δουλίτσα πάντως.

----------


## FIREBALL

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από FIREBALL
> 
> Είναι στα to-do αυτό. Το γράφω και πάνω. Θα βάλω τετράγωνο σωλήνα γωνια με κάποια κόλλα (bison πχ) γιατί έτσι σίγουρα θα μπούν νερά. Θα βάλω και κάποιο τούλι για να μην μπούν διάφορα ζουζούνια μέσα και παρουσιάζει bugs μετά! 
> 
> 
> 
> Σε ένα δικό μας βάλαμε φιλτροχοάνη από παπί.


Καλή ιδέα. Και πόσα άλογα είπαμε βγάζει;  :: 

Και κάτι άλλο. Δεν μπορώ πουθενά να βρώ πλαστικό σωλήνα 12x12 που είναι ο ανεμιστήρας μου. Ξέρετε κανένα μαγαζί που να έχει;

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από FIREBALL
> 
> ...


Στα υδραυλικά, Φ13 νομίζω παίζει.

----------


## gvaf

Τροφοδοτικό με POE 12v-->12+5v ?

Και τα Fan τα βλέπω τέρατα ρε πόσα watt είναι ?Μη σου γονατίσει το τροφοδοτικάκι.

----------


## FIREBALL

Το τροφοδοτικό για το pc είναι ένα picopsu και το τροφοδοτικό κάτω είναι ένα 15A. Φυσικά δεν θα γίνει τροφοδοσία με poe αλλά με καλώδιο 3χ1,5 που έχω πάρει ήδη. Αν δεν ανταπεξέλθει το picopsu θα βάλω μετασχηματιστές 220->45 και 45->220 και κανονικό τροφοδοτικό. Οι ανεμιστήρες είναι 12v/6.8w. Τραβάνε περίπου 1A και κάτι ο καθένας.

----------


## FIREBALL

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από FIREBALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


To φ13 λογικά είναι στρογγυλός σωλήνας 13cm. Εγώ έχω βάλει εξωτερικά τους ανεμιστήρες για να γλητώσω χώρο και ψάχνω τετράγωνο σωλήνα. Αν τελικά δεν βρώ θα τους βάλω εσωτερικά.

----------


## vangel

Πολύ όμορφο το ταρατσοpcάκι. Εγώ απλά θα σου δώσω μια συμβουλή ώς παθών.  ::  

Φτιάξτο όσο πιο ανθεκτικό γίνεται για να ανταπεξέλθει σε βροχή, υγρασία, ζέστη και μην το τοποθετήσεις ποτέ (μα ΠΟΤΕ!) μέσα σε κοινόχρηστο δωμάτιο ταράτσας διότι μια μέρα μπορεί ένας τρελός διαχειριστής να στο κλειδώσει μέσα (όπως έκανε εχθές ο δικός μου κοτσάροντας μια λουκετάρα ΝΑ στην πόρτα). Βάλτο επάνω στον ιστό που θα έχεις τα πιατάκια σου και τιγκάρισέ το με σιλικόνη και λαστιχοταινίες. Κάντο οχυρό. Το δικό μου είναι φυλακισμένο αυτή τη στιγμή  ::   :: .

----------


## koum6984

> διότι μια μέρα μπορεί ένας τρελός διαχειριστής να στο κλειδώσει μέσα (όπως έκανε εχθές ο δικός μου κοτσάροντας μια λουκετάρα ΝΑ στην πόρτα). Βάλτο επάνω στον ιστό που θα έχεις τα πιατάκια σου και τιγκάρισέ το με σιλικόνη και λαστιχοταινίες. Κάντο οχυρό. Το δικό μου είναι φυλακισμένο αυτή τη στιγμή  .


Συγνωμη δεν καταλαβα ο διαχειριστης εχει κλειδωσει τον εξοπλισμο σου???
και εσυ τι κανεις για αυτο???

----------


## FIREBALL

> Πολύ όμορφο το ταρατσοpcάκι. Εγώ απλά θα σου δώσω μια συμβουλή ώς παθών.  
> 
> Φτιάξτο όσο πιο ανθεκτικό γίνεται για να ανταπεξέλθει σε βροχή, υγρασία, ζέστη και μην το τοποθετήσεις ποτέ (μα ΠΟΤΕ!) μέσα σε κοινόχρηστο δωμάτιο ταράτσας διότι μια μέρα μπορεί ένας τρελός διαχειριστής να στο κλειδώσει μέσα (όπως έκανε εχθές ο δικός μου κοτσάροντας μια λουκετάρα ΝΑ στην πόρτα). Βάλτο επάνω στον ιστό που θα έχεις τα πιατάκια σου και τιγκάρισέ το με σιλικόνη και λαστιχοταινίες. Κάντο οχυρό. Το δικό μου είναι φυλακισμένο αυτή τη στιγμή  .


Θα μπεί κάτω απο τον ιστό. Εφόσων είναι κοινόχρηστος χώρος δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα να σου κλειδώνει μέσα οτιδήποτε έχεις τοποθετήσει και πράγματα αξίας φυσικά. Εγώ πάντως θα έκοβα το λουκέτο.

----------


## silicon

εβαλες πολυ δυνατο μηχανημα για router εχω την εντυπωση και ειναι κριμα γιατι θα ειναι πρακτικα αχρηστο..εκτος αν βαλεις linux και σηκωσεις παραλληλά και υπηρεσιες..ποσα watt καταναλωνει αυτο;

----------


## FIREBALL

Τραβάει γύρω στα 4,5-5,5A το picopsu, πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 54~66watt. Οι ανεμιστήρες 0,55mA ο καθένας. Το pc είναι ένας [email protected] και 512ram. Microtik θα τρέχει. Πιθανών να μπεί ένας 800Mhz πάνω. Θα σηκώνει 4if ο 800 ομως;

----------


## gvaf

ουουουουουουυου άνετα

----------


## FIREBALL

Οι ανεμιστήρες μπήκαν απο μέσα και έβαλα σωλήνα γωνία 12,5φ με πριτσίνια και μια κόλλα logo silic μονωτική. Βρήκα και ένα κύκλωμα με thermistor που θα ρυθμίζει την ταχύτητα των ανεμιστήρων ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία. Έκανα λάθος και έβαλα τους ανεμιστήρες ανάποδα, ο πάνω βάζει και ο κάτω βγάζει αέρα, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## PIT

Πω πω φιλε εχω το ιδιο fan 12η! Βαζει απο αερα τα κερατα του!!!!
Οπως βλεπω εχεις βαλει και δυο. 

Παντως ο ενας που εχω κανει αρκαιτουτσικο θορυβο. Οσο για δυο ο θορυβος θα ειναι αυξημενος και ενοχλητικος αν ειναι κοντα σε διαμερισμα, παραθυρο κτλ.
Σε μενα το φαν ακουγεται αισθητα απο τον ιστο που εχω το ταρατσοκουτο στον 5ο οροφο, και εινα εναν οροφο και εξω ο ιστος. 

Για φιλτρα βαλε κατι τεταοι. ειναι πολυ βολικο και μπορεις να το αλλαζεις με ενα τραβηγμα!

----------


## FIREBALL

Πολύ καλό το φιλτράκι! Πως το ζητάνε; Όντως βγάζουν πολύ αέρα και για αυτό θα βάλω και των ρυθμιστή στροφών για να κόβει και ο θόρυβος λιγάκι.

----------


## PIT

Θα πας σε μαγαζι που πουλανε πλαστικες σωληνες ή σ'αυτο που πηρες τους ασπρους γωνιακους σωληνες, και ζητα του ενα φιλτρο για απορροφητηρα, για σωληνα 12αρα.  ::  

Επισης απο μεσα βαλτου και το φιλτρο που εχω και εγω για την σκονη, (το ασπρο), αυτο θα το βρεις στα σουπερ μαρκετ ή στα ειδη καθαριστικων εχει 40 με 50 λεπτα.  :: 

EDIT: Τις τρυπες για τα pigtails με ποτηροτρυπανο 12η τις εκανες ή με αριδα??

----------


## ALTAiR

> με ποτηροτρυπανο 12η τις εκανες ή με αριδα??


Τι είναι η αρίδα?

----------


## FIREBALL

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι η αρίδα. Τις τρύπες πάντως τις έκανα με ένα μεγάλο τρυπάνι και μετά σιγά σιγά τις άνοιξα με το dremel μέχρι το μέγεθος που ήθελα.

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> με ποτηροτρυπανο 12η τις εκανες ή με αριδα??
> 
> 
> Τι είναι η αρίδα?


Το τρυπανι λεγεται και αλλιως αρίδα  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> ...


Με τη μαρίδα καμία σχέση ε?  ::

----------


## PIT

Καμια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


γαριδα ισως  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Εγω παντως εχω κανει κατι τετοιο στο δικο μου :

----------


## PIT

Ειναι ευκολο στο αποσυνδεθει ωστε να αλλαχτεί το φιλτρο???

----------


## pilgrim

Ναι απλα το φαν κουμπωνει στην πατουρα της βασης ετσι απλα.Με ενα απλο τραβηγμα βγαζεις το φαν και απλα αλλαζεις το φιλτρο η το καθαριζεις....

----------


## FIREBALL

Καλή η ιδέα σου αλλά έτσι όπως το έχω κάνει τώρα με τα πριτσίνια και την κόλλα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βγάζω τον ανεμιστήρα.

----------


## pilgrim

Ναι σωστο αλλα εγω το πηρα με βαση την δικια μου κατασκευη:http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22581

----------


## senius

Γιά πάρε και απο εδώ μία ιδέα απο τον server, μου για το θεμα εξαερισμού μήπως σε βοηθήσει? :

----------


## john70

Κώστα , (senius) πού βρήκες τόσο μεγάλο ποτηροτρηπανο για να ανοίξεις την τρύπα για το φάν ?

----------


## senius

> Κώστα , (senius) πού βρήκες τόσο μεγάλο ποτηροτρηπανο για να ανοίξεις την τρύπα για το φάν ?


Γιάννη, 
μετράς την διάμετρο της γωνίας της υδρορροής 7,5 cm και την ζωγραφίζεις επάνω στο μεταλλικό κουτί, ξεκινάς με τρυπανάκι 2.5 mm, 3,5 mm, 4.5 mm, οπου ανοίγεις την μεγάλη τρύπα και λοιμάρωντας, προσασμόζεις την σωλήνα στην τρύπα (πριν ομως εχεις κάνει 4 τρύπες στο μεσα μερος που θα μπει η σωληνα στο μεταλλικό κουτί, 4 τρυπες (με 4 mm τρυπάνι) σε διάταξη σταυρού για να βάλεις τα δεματικά που θα δεσεις το fan επάνω μαζί με το φίλτρο), μετά την σιλικονάρεις γυρω γύρω μέσα έξω, και την επομενη μέρα που εχει στεγνώσει η σιλικόνη δένεις το fan με το φίλτρο επάνω στην σωλήνα.
Ετσι απλά by senius.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

> Κώστα , (senius) πού βρήκες τόσο μεγάλο ποτηροτρηπανο για να ανοίξεις την τρύπα για το φάν ?


Αν εχεις ηλεκτρικο πριονι δεν χριαζεσαι τιποτα ολο. Εγω με αυτο τις ανοιξα τις τρυπες και εγιναν πολυ καλες. 
Σχεδιαζεις τον κυκλο του σωληνα, τρυπας με τρυπανι 2-3 τρυπες ωστε να χωρεσει να μπει το πριονακι και αρχιζεις το κόψιμο πανω στην γραμμη και εισαι ετοιμος.

Τελος παρε λιγο γυαλόχαρτο να φας τα ψιλα που έμειναν απο το κόψιμο.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

Senius και PIT ,

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση , αυτό το ήξερα , απλά νόμιζα πώς είχε βρεί ποτηρο τρύπανο ο Κώστας ..

----------

